# Blutiger Anfänger mit Reason



## Dellinger2010 (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal vorweg ich bin der neue und ja ich habe was die ganze Musik Geschichte angeht nicht den geringsten Durchblick

Deshalb auch meine Frage...

Ich bin durch einen glücklichen Zufall günstig an Reason 3.0 rangekommen, demnächst kommt auch noch Cuebase und Sonar dazu, die letzteren sollen mich aber erstmal nicht interessieren.
Wie ich schon sagte ich habe keinen Plan!
Meine Frage an euch, wie soll ich als Anfänger am besten und sinnvollsten vorgehen?
Ich bin über alle Tipps,Tricks, Links, Anfänger Tutorials und auch sonst alles was mir weiter hilft sehr dankbar

Ich weiß nicht ob es von bedeutung ist, aber ich wollte so in die Richtung Hardcore,Drum n Bass Techno etc gehen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus und freue mich über eure Antworten!

Gruß
Morten


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2007)

Hi und Willkommen im Forum!

Du hast dich mit deiner Frage im Forum für "tutorials.de User-Treffen" verlaufen. 

Für Fragen zur Audio-Software haben wir einen speziellen Bereich, wo ich das Thema dann mal unterbringe.


----------



## Dellinger2010 (21. Juli 2007)

Upps...
Na dann danke ich dir fürs verschieben!


----------



## bokay (21. Juli 2007)

Für reason gibt es ein Haufen Projekte zum freien download... Google einfach mal dannach und schau wie solche Projekte aufgebaut sind. 

Ansonsten kann man ausser dem Tip: Hinsetzen und einfach rumprobieren (gerade reason ist ja ein sehr intuitiv bedienbares Programm), nicht viel dazu sagen...


----------



## Dellinger2010 (22. Juli 2007)

Ok.
Habe mich gestern halb tot gegoogelt...
Aber mit Erfolg, Habe jetzt viele Seiten mit Tutorials, die Bedinungsanleitung, einen drei teiligen DVD Tutorial, das Buch effekte und dynamics von thomas sandmann und bei einem kostenfreien online Workshop hab ich mich auch angemeldet.
Na wenn das nichts ist...
Ich bedanke mich für das entgegen gebrachte Interesse!

Gruß
Morten


----------

